# rocky river



## clevelandangler

nice to meet everyone ! im thinking about going to rocky river monday , what are u guys catching onshore and what kinda bait r u using , can i cast deep with out getting hung up in weeds or is a bobber the thing of choice ..thanks guys


----------



## jojopro

Welcome to the forum.

Lately on the Rocky River I have been catching smallmouth bass, catfish, sheephead, carp, bluegills, and rockbass. I wade in the river to cover more ground and more easily get to where the fish are. The water is warm enough on a hot day to just wear a bathing suit and some water shoes. There aren't really weeds to get hung up on but there is a lot of moss in certain areas. You could successfully fish the river anyway you want, bait beneath a float (this is what I do), casting hardware/lures, or tightlining on the bottom. Crawfish meat is an excellent bait that just about any kind of fish in the river will bite. I cut the crawfish in half and only fish a half at a time. Nightcrawlers are good too, I use Gulp nightcrawlers. I also use soft plastic minnows and streamers, (you could use live minnows too). For the gills I use tiny marabou jigs tipped with a Gulp waxworm, and for carp I use corn. If you prefer to cast I'd suggest using salt tubes to tick along the bottom. Good luck.

John


----------



## clevelandangler

thanks jojopro


----------



## Yanky

to further elaborate, i was pretty sucessfull yesterday on roostertail spinners. couple good sized cats.

but as to getting snagged, i stayed off the bottom where i was because i lost a good 5 or so tubes/lead head jigs in less than 20 minutes. its frustrating as all hell. maybe it depends on the area. i think next time i will wet wade out a bit and hopefully will be able to see whats in the deeper water a little better before i hit the bottoms

whereabouts are you guys heading when you are there? any particular stretches of the river better than others?


----------



## Steel Cranium

Yanky said:


> whereabouts are you guys heading when you are there? any particular stretches of the river better than others?


All of it. If you're into steelhead fishing, this is the time of year when you do your homework. Pays off when you find the out of the way/not obvious structure to work on a weekend between the crowded spots. I will pick a stretch and wade it well, keeping notes of anything interesting that I can see. Best if you can go with someone else to park one car at the beginning and leave the other at the end. Therefore, you can cover two or three miles per trip, catching some fish along the way. Concentrate on the deeper spots during the summer - which will also produce during the winter. I will hit the real deep ones with a float tube and portable depth finder to get depths over my head.

I went out for a little yesterday in the upper portion of the rocky after the water cleared to find a hole/run from last year filled in by silt/gravel. A new one is probably upstream, which will be the start of my next trip.


----------



## fishon

Hit the rocky this eveing after meeting a client... in the area.. it was it was relaxing and i did not see not one other person fishing..... weird..

put on the old tennis shoes and shorts.. and slipped in the water.... Fished the upper Streaches from 8 until 9:45.... 

I caught a couple smallies, little guys on an little blue fox spinner.... then as it got dark i got a little crazey..... I started throwing some top water plastic frogs.. Holy smokes!!

I went 3 for 6 on some nice smallies .. 14 to 16 inches... i wish i brought a camera... i lost a biggin due to my impatience.... I hope the rain delys a bit so i can go down and expierce this again....

Frank


----------



## Yanky

when you guys say upper stretches does that mean closer to the lake or farther from it? i guess im wondering if staying in the metropark area, which seems to be more crowded, is better or worse than hitting the river further south.


----------



## jojopro

Steel Cranium said:


> All of it. If you're into steelhead fishing, this is the time of year when you do your homework. Pays off when you find the out of the way/not obvious structure to work on a weekend between the crowded spots. I will pick a stretch and wade it well, keeping notes of anything interesting that I can see.


Excellent advice! Scouting streams in the summer is one of the key ways to take your fishing to the next level. When the streams get extremely low and clear you can find the holes within the holes or see firsthand just what kind of structure exists to hold fish.



Yanky said:


> when you guys say upper stretches does that mean closer to the lake or farther from it? i guess im wondering if staying in the metropark area, which seems to be more crowded, is better or worse than hitting the river further south.


In my book at least...upper refers to upstream, more towards the stream's source. Lower refers to downstream, more towards the lake. There are fish of all sizes and species dispersed all throughout the river. Lake run fish entering the river at spawning times would be limited too how far upstream they can migrate due to various boundaries. 

With all the public access to the Rocky River available through the Metro Parks, I see no reason why anyone should ever have to fish in a crowd. Sure crowds will gather at the fords, (which is why I usually avoid them), but any angler willing to do a little walking/exploring can find plenty of productive water to fish in relative seclusion. It really pays off to wade. When I wade the river this time of year I encounter few to no other anglers this time of year. 

John


----------



## Yanky

im gonna have to explore a bit more then. ive only been to the rr a few times and always have stayed in the park areas, but would like to explore more secluded spots further upstream. now is the time i suppose. 

if anyone is planning on going and would like some company, im game.


----------



## fishon

Yanky.... that is the best route indeed..... is go to you favorite public location and walk up stream (north) and find a few holes like that... and do that a few times here and there.. next thing ya know.. you got your holes...as Cranuim posted... best part of this @ this time of year.. you can remember these spots for the steelies... i did this the last 2 weeks... and it was fun.. brought back alot of memories as a kid searchin for honey holes on the cuyahoga...

If this weather cooperates, i will be down on Sunday Morning with 2 other fellas....

Frank


----------



## liquidsoap

Good luck sunday frank.
I was golfing in the metro parks today.
and seen the river. Its ragging.


----------



## Yanky

id be down for sunday frank, as long as the weather holds out. i checked the waterflow levels for the rr today and it is indeed beastly. 

let me know the details when you figure out if you are going and i would love to meet up!


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Yanky, that Fishon guy knows his stuff and is a blast to go fishin with, I know I've been there with him. HALLA IF YA HERE ME!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

JDBFISHIN said:


> Yanky, that Fishon guy knows his stuff and is a blast to go fishin with, I know I've been there with him. HALLA IF YA HERE ME!!!



yeah if you put a Diawa 27 lcs and a trolling stick in his hand  Nah Frank is a pretty good river rat....and he's pretty good on the computer.


----------



## fishon

i am the master of small bass.... plus im really guud on t he computer...

LOL


Frank


----------



## K gonefishin

fishon said:


> i am the master of small bass.... plus im really guud on t he computer...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Frank


I am a computer


----------



## fishon

Dupa jas!


LOL

Any way... I will post on Sat night what the game plan is... as now .. i have no idea..... 




Frank


----------



## Yanky

i was down there today exploring new "upstream" spots. dissapointing to say the least but it was a new area to me and im sticking to that. at least the river level is down and clarity is not too bad. its still flowing semi fast though.

and yes, im still down for sunday. lookin forward to it actually. no backin out now frank. hah!


----------



## Steel Cranium

Yanky said:


> i was down there today exploring new "upstream" spots. dissapointing to say the least but it was a new area to me and im sticking to that. at least the river level is down and clarity is not too bad. its still flowing semi fast though.
> 
> and yes, im still down for sunday. lookin forward to it actually. no backin out now frank. hah!


Berea just received nearly an inch of rain over the past hour (.87"). That should make things unfishable for Sunday. Right now, 127cfs. You will probably see 800cfs or more in a few hours.


----------



## fishon

Well yanky it gonna have to be another day...

booooo .. oh well.. mabey this week some time...


Frank


----------



## thekingz16

hey guys, wheres a good spot? i have no clue how to get there! no clue what so ever.......i love catching bass, sheephead, and cats....what others tuff is in there?


----------



## Yanky

yea i know. once again the rain has screwed everything up. 

let me know when you decide to go frank. im still up for it.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

This weekend or even by Friday looks good for you guys if the rain holds off. According to the weather we shouldn't have a chance of rain until Saturday a 30% chance at that.


----------



## Yanky

except for the heat this weeks weather is holding out. anyone interested in getting together to fish the rocky river as previously planned?


----------



## BIgbassin07

what type of fish would we be targeting here or worth targeting based on the size


----------



## JDBFISHIN

I plan on heading down tomorrow morning, early, like 6:00 - 6:30 a.m. before the heat sets in. I am supposed to hook up with fishon and will call him shortly to see when he will be there, again I will be there as posted above.

I always target the smallies but will for sure get a coupke of sheep heads. This my work email so pm me before 5:00 today and I'll let you know were I will be as I do not have a computer at home.


----------



## fishon

Stop harrassing me Don... i will not go in the woods with you...LOL

Sat is a no go.. that is Lake Erie Day for me.... now Sunday morning i am Game.....

Frank


----------



## liquidsoap

Shesh I just checked the flow chart.
It dropped fast, I was getting ready to go and now its too low for my liking.


----------



## fishon

Whats a man to do???? well we might get a bit of rain this weekend.... we shall see....

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm going anyway I have the itch and haven't been for a while. Low flow means less to get on me when I fall. LOL!!!!


----------



## BIgbassin07

is this low flow and water level that bad wont they be stuck in the deeper holes which means easier to fish or will they be more spooked now


----------



## fishon

Great Question Bigbass...

We shall find out on sunday....


----------



## liquidsoap

BIgbassin07 said:


> is this low flow and water level that bad wont they be stuck in the deeper holes which means easier to fish or will they be more spooked now


I just find the fish are more willing to bite when the current is a bit higher.
Theoretically they should be easier to find when the current is lower.


----------



## Yanky

im down for sunday frank. its actually the only day i can this weekend so its perfect. let me know when and where and ill be there.


----------



## Steve8787

Hey guys, sorry to jump in your chats here but got some great advice reading your posts. Did really well today. Started out parking by the Dog Park. Fished a couple holes with a jointed Rappela and picked up 3 small mouths. Ran to sweetwater and grabbed some nightcrawlers. Walked from there down river south. Hit a couple holes with nothing but a float and crawler. Hit another 4 smallies. Once I hit the first bridge I picked up 6 smalls and 1 large mouth. Just before the bridge closer to the ramp side, there is a great hole with a couple trees etc in the water. Then crossed under the bridge, about 60 yards down against the north wall picked up a couple more. Some of the funniest fishing ive done!!! Good luck tommorow.


----------



## Yanky

im not so sure about sunday now. i hope that the water levels and flow dont get too crazy but having just driven through the storm, or should i say monsoon, i know how much water its dropping. 

but if the water levels hold out, im lookin forward to gettin out there.


----------



## clevelandangler

thread still going strong i would have never thought


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Sorryfor chiming in late. Was there Sunday and "WOW" best day on the Rock for me ever. I started in the area where the waist treatment plant is just south of the dog park. I worked the area around to were the pipes were and not on bite, used tubes, swim baits and blue fox spinners. So I hopped in the truck pulled in by the necklace and park to the left of the dry docks when you first come in and switched to a chartruse rooster tail with a black mesh pattern and it was on. I caught 7 hooked and missed 4 more. Get this the biggest was 18 & half inches and the smallest was 11 inches. No lies gentlemen when I first went down to the shore they were snappin at the surface every were. Water was a little muddy but you could still see the structure in the river. Right time right place. Oh and one more thing, OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII - OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! GO BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

Good job Don, nice report, those rooster tails are tops in every river, perfect size and action. Rooster's and Blue Fox spinners are both great. Try some Joe Fly's as well another favorite put a split shot 18 inches up from it, river fish love those little things.


----------



## fishon

what was your GPS numbers.....LOL.. nice job Don... Next time we both will get out!!

Good seeing ya on tuesday! fellaw Don was tickeld pink with joy... Good Job Bro.

Frank

O H ...


----------



## BIgbassin07

dont rooster tails snag rather easily is the rocky


----------



## K gonefishin

BIgbassin07 said:


> dont rooster tails snag rather either in the rocky


Don't let them sink and control your retrieve based on water depth. deeper water will let you real slower to get it down some, faster shallow shelves faster retrieve.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

My GPS was just north of the of the little island before the boat ramps. LOL!!! Thanks Fishon and Kgone. Spinners, as Kgone said don't let them hit the bottom and work them with the current with a slow retreive, also those new swim baits with a small a jig head worked the same way works well. I have not tried my dead minow or threaded minow yet but that will be next time. I like to try different things when I go as well as what works makes you challange the river and the fish, keeps things fresh. I was thinking of tring the Grand or Chagrin just for a change.


----------



## Yanky

well shoot, glad to hear you had some success. i had thought that sunday would be no good with all the rain we got but i guess it was. 

anyone up for planning another outing?


----------



## fishon

mabey sunday... but i do have a bachlor party that i need to attend on Sat night so i hop ei can function early enough...LOL

Don u in.. i know u are.. Joey??? 

Yanky we'll let ya know via PM by sat

Frank


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Hey Frank and Don, you guys gonna try to go this weekend?

Frank I got my reel from Erie Outfitter's last night and i'm pumped and I think I found my rod too.

Don make sure you chew your food...


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Gentleman even though I have a ton of things to do at work and at home I am always in when it comes to casting and yankin. I was even thinking of going down today aroung 6:30, work permitting. I purchased a couple of top water lures I'm itching to get wet. I drive past the Hoga every day on the way to work and it wasn't ragging and did not look like chocolate milk.

Chewing food is so under rated!!! LOL!!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII - OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yanky

i might be going down today as well. its been too long since ive been out and am restless to get back to it. i do need to restock though since i keep snagging and losing my stuff down there. 

what sort of swim/crank baits were you using before? and what sort of topwaters?


----------



## JDBFISHIN

I use swim baits, plastic, at the moment their name eludes me but they are black on top white or grey bellies 2" and 3" in length Wallmart or Dick's. Top water hulla popper, jitter bug I have been using and I just purchased 3" torpedo and another one who's name eludes me.

If I am able to make it I will be up north by the Detriot bridge by the waist treatment plant around 6:30, for those of you who don't know I drive a ford ranger green 4 x4 with a black cover over my bed.

You know what I will be there I'm going to take a break and fish this evening screw life for a few hours right.


----------



## Yanky

im not too familiar with that area as i usually fish further upstream, usually by the second bridge when coming from detroit. where would i park? i know there is a big parking lot to the right as you come down the hill (for the marina?) 

ill be down there once i find out where youll be. i drive a maroon cougar, the newer style ones.


----------



## Yanky

ok having looked at the area through googlemaps, i think the waste treatment plant is right by the dog park right? i have been to that park so i at least know where it is. whereabouts do you start fishin? under the bridge, further down by the waste plant?

ill try to be there by 6:30 and maybe we can meet up


----------



## fishon

LOL.." screw life for a few hours right.".....

Line 0f the day... IMO...

Don i may go also .. il; give ya ring @ 5ish...

frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Fishon and Yanky "right on" on both accounts.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Well I went down yesterday and Yanky met up with me, nice fishing with you Yanky hope you learned a little more about the river. Was not on fire like this past Sunday but did manage a couple of small smallies and a couple of rock bass between the 2 of us. All came on 2" swim baits. I may go this Sunday morning depending on the weather and how much grap I get done around the house and work.

ps. I don't like to chew my food!!!!


----------



## Yanky

i thought we agreed that it was 18 huge smallmouth? hahaha

yea it was a good day. found some good spots and man do they love to hit those little minnow swimbaits. most productive day ive ever had on the rocky river.


----------



## fishon

u cheatin on me Don....

Glad u fellas met up and got out .. i was stuck.. this work thing needs to stop..

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Frank when I got there I fished by myself for 15 - 20 min. I thought to myself " I hope the fish don't skunk me to" LOL!!!!!

I'm not a cheater I'm a lover


----------



## Yanky

i went down last night again and caught a few smaller smallmouths. all around 7 inches or so. 

i think ill be going back sunday morning so if anyone wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## jojopro

I hit the Rock yesterday (Sunday) afternoon/evening and got into a few fish. Lately I have only used my centerpin to float fish baits and streamers, but with the river height and flow being so low I brought a spincast setup along as well. With the river being so low and clear, it made for great 'scouting' conditions, and I found some new holes and holes within holes. There were lots of people fishing the fords but I came across only a couple of anglers wading.









I caught smallies both on the centerpin using crayfish beneath a float, and on the spinning rod using in-line spinners. Most of the bass were in the 10"-12" range.

















Bullhead and channel catfish were caught on crayfish and chicken livers drfted beneath a float.








My surprise catch of the day came when this channel cat slammed a Frenzy Shad crank bait.

The carp were extra finiky yesterday, and I only managed to catch one. I could see the carp swimming all around my baited hook eating up the loose corn that I had thrown to bait the area, but except for that one, they wouldn't bite my offering.









I caught a couple of sheephead as well on crayfish.

John


----------



## Yanky

Don, did i see your truck down there sunday? i thought i did anyways...

i got skunked today and only had one little one yesterday. funny how you can catch 7 or 8 one day and none the next. hah.


----------



## liquidsoap

The river was the lowest I have seen it in a long time but it had a bit of stain to it today. Fished with a friend and took a long walk to find a few deep fast runs. It was nice having a whole stretch to the river to ourselves for a change. As for the fishing caught a few on yum crawbugs. 2 of them being pretty nice. The only deep seam in the river I could find yielded all the fish. (If you know where that is you know my spot )


----------



## Janus

Going down tomorrow morning. The gauge has it reading at 29 which is as low as I remember..I know of a few holes that usually do well for me. But not sure what they are like with these levels. Still gotta get out to get out...
I'll report back.
Janus


----------



## Janus

Went to rocky at sunrise this morning. Mangaged about 5 smallies emphasis on the word "small", nothing above 8 inches. Haven't been down there in awhile, kind of amazing how much a river changes if you are away from it. Lots of fallen trees have erased some holes and created some new ones...fished between morley and horse...water low but had a stain to it. If you see a change in water color in a pool or slower water to the side of a riffle...that seemed to be a indication that fish were around where it gets darker...forgot how fast smallies are, even the little ones can suprise you.
Janus


----------



## fishon

Great Report Janus..

Been a bit busy so i count up date .. Hit the river a few times here and there only got a few smalls here and there but them 10 inch smallies sure are fun.... 

While i was out scouting for some new holes.. way up the river .. i decided to hit a swamppy area and cought a real nice 16 to 17 inch bass on my favortie top water frog,, that was the hightlight of my week... Hope to hit the river on Sunday sometime.. When Joey and I hit the river lat morning last sunday, i had a rough outing.. lost a buch stuff... Joey caught a decent smallie on his fly rod, a crayfish fly and it was nice!.. i busted my 20 dollar cheap pfluger reel.. oh well ,you get what you pay for.....


have a good weekend all!

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Yanky, that was me and I got SKUNKED, BOOOOOOOOOOO. I was trying some new and different lures anyway. Fishon my friend sorry to hear that I may try Sunday morning i don't know though. Have a great weekend and if you can do some yankin and crankin.


----------



## Steel Cranium

fishon said:


> While i was out scouting for some new holes.. way up the river .. i decided to hit a swamppy area and cought a real nice 16 to 17 inch bass on my favortie top water frog


Was that the oxbow pond off the east branch? It always looks fishy but I haven't been able to get anything worthwhile out there. Pressure is pretty light in the places where the fish would probably hide.


----------



## fishon

naw Steel.. i was up in medina/loarin county border.. and this is all is shall disclose....

The Oxbow Lake you speak of ,has a lot blue bill, small small LGM and alot of big carp.. i tried that spot weeks ago.. insanly clear and alot of weeks ....

I cought Nice Bass in oddest of places or holes... its amazing what tough(habitat wise) Large mouth can be in here in ohio waters... and ths smallies hid in the craziest little crevis' and holes as well.... 

Frank


----------



## Janus

I fish oxbow all the time. It looks really fishy and there are alot of fish in there. But they are all rather small. Except for some insanely large carp. But have caught gills LMB and Crappie there but they all seem rather stunted. Still fun because you always catch something there just hard to keep the little ones off...
Janus


----------



## Steel Cranium

fishon said:


> naw Steel.. i was up in medina/loarin county border.. and this is all is shall disclose....


No problem. Some good areas up that way but a lot of private property too.

If we don't get the forecasted storms, I might drag the canoe to the rocky with the depth finder to check out the deeper areas in advance of steelie season. It's about that time of year - steelie homework time.


----------



## clevelandangler

man it just keeps going


----------



## Steel Cranium

Hit rocky Sunday morning for a lot of walking/wading and a little catching. River level is extremely low - making runs shallow and holes stagnent. A few 14" bass in over four miles of river in the upper and mid sections. Mid section changed quite a bit from last year. I pulled two bass near a log in a hole that wasn't there this time last year. Seems like more holes have been filled in than new ones created in new places. At least the bugs weren't bitiing.


----------



## fishon

clevelandangler said:


> man it just keeps going


and guess what ..were gonna keep this baby going....

Thanks for the post SteelC... yes this river has changed quite from this past winter... i will be playing in the upper streches this eveing..

this thread is much better than the hawgest smack off thread going on right now...LOL

anyways back to fishin... will be hittin the river full of rocks and little water this eveing.... this time im only bringin the fly rod.. so its fly or nothing!

I expect to catch nothing..... so high hopes should prevail...

frank


----------



## ezbite

fishon said:


> and this thread is much better than the hawgest smack off thread going on right now...LOL


WHAT???

im everywhere frank.lol.


----------



## krustydawg

ezbite said:


> WHAT???
> 
> im everywhere frank.lol.


Nice job EZ you busted him talkin' smack about us Erie guys on another thread, NOT cool Frank ! LOL ! J/K EZ you are ate up !


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Waite, Frank talk smack about Erie no way!!! LOL!!! HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!! 

Hey Frank lets go to the Grand River Sunday, I'll pay6 for the gas on the way there and back, you catch the fish! 

Hell, Lets get team Keilbasa to go to the Grand!!! Again HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Wow Don your out of control !


----------



## JDBFISHIN

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?

Why yes I am my friend. I've been doing to much at work and around the homestead, time to do something for me. Got to get away for a few hours, no must get away!!!


----------



## fishon

EZ ... and Krusty are on me like flies on kupka.. u got me bro.... but i new ya would LOL.....

JDB.. Holla... The woman might have my weekend* efed* up again.. unless.. unless were back by noon on sunday.... but i have another efn wedding to go to on Sat. and agin next weekend too...(people stop with the weddings)..

.... Kurwa mach...

Frank


----------



## krustydawg

fishon said:


> EZ ... and Krusty are on me like flies on kupka.. u got me bro.... but i new ya would LOL.....
> 
> JDB.. Holla... The woman might have my weekend* efed* up again.. unless.. unless were back by noon on sunday.... but i have another efn wedding to go to on Sat. and agin next weekend too...(people stop with the weddings)..
> 
> .... Kurwa mach...
> 
> Frank


EZ and I don't miss nothin' Franky ! LOL ! Why don't you and Kevin just get it over with already and have a double wedding ! Just let me know when the bachelor party is ! Oh Kupka back to work !


----------



## fishon

krustydawg said:


> EZ and I don't miss nothin' Franky ! LOL ! Why don't you and Kevin just get it over with already and have a double wedding ! Just let me know when the bachelor party is ! Oh Kupka back to work !


En0ugh of these wedding conspirices..... 

.. It's bad enough i have 2 back to back weeknds of weddings that gonna ef up my fishing plans....

LOL

Frank


----------



## K gonefishin

Stop whining at least after your weddings it's off to NY for King Salmon fishing for 5 days, I just hope your ready for 50-60 hours of trolling over the course of the trip. You know me! This trollling Ninja is ready to man the rods and slay some silvers!!


----------



## fishon

ur in the wrong thread area....lol


me


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Can you feel the LOVE. I'm going to a river or some thing this Sunday. Joey call me if you want to hook up looks team kielbasa is busy.


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Hey Don it probably would have helped if I would have read this before this morning huh? LOL
I'm just glad it rained I think the river needed some fresh water.
Oh well next time plus I was helping Team Kilebasa get the boat ready for the King Salmon trip next weekend.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

I did not go, I figured with the rain and all it would be to muddy.


----------



## fishon

JDBFISHIN said:


> I did not go, I figured with the rain and all it would be to muddy.



see how you are..... how are the rest us suppose the gage weather or not we go....

LMAO...

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Well if we don't get some heavy down poors today and tomorrow I'm going down after work 6:00 - 6:30


----------



## fishon

so what r u telling us????


*O - H*...

Frank


----------



## Yanky

Ill probably be down there too don. Ill keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## Yanky

well i didnt see ya down there, but i did get some line wet. I caught 4 but every single one got off before I could get it in. Those little guys are fiesty thats for sure

all in all a pleasant day


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Sorry tur letter word "WORK" got in the way. Probably won't go down until Thursday or Friday or the weekend.

I - O


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Don, give me a call this weekend and let me know if your heading to the river. 
I got a new fly rod and I want to break it in.


----------



## jojopro

As has been the trend for me lately, the afternoon bite started slow but eventually warmed to red hot in the evening. I started off targeting carp using corn, and though I had a couple drops of the float, I was unable to hook into any. I then switched to crayfish for bait and proceeded to catch a bunch of smallies, 1 channel cat, and a sheephead. The most productive area was right at the head of a hole with a sharp drop off and slow/moderate current flowing through it. It seemed that the smallies were bunched up thick there at that drop off just waiting to ambush whatever drifted into the hole. The second best type of water were in the bellies of long fairly deep runs with slow/moderate current flowing through. The faster water areas (behind big boulders in rapids) only produced a few small fish for me, as these areas are generally too shallow right now. The hot evening bite quickly shut off on me as the river quickly rose half a foot in less than 20 minutes and then I decided to call it a night. I see that the river flow and height has quickly settled back down, so fishing conditions should be good this weekend. 
























of the smallies caught were around 10" but there were a couple 14"+ as well.



















John


----------



## BigDaddy300

Very nice! How big was the cat? I like hooking into those suprise cats.


----------



## JoesEyedUp

very nice fish i want to you know your spot...lol
i caught a few this evening but only got a pic of one the other flopped out of my hand.


----------



## Janus

Great thread!! still going!! I suggest someone starts a thread about Rocky River annually when the steelies leave and can just add reports and stories about it late spring-early fall. I really appreciate being able to openly talk about Rocky River, because when the steelhead come in mums the word and it can get a little bit testy...But, it seems like alot of us fish Rocky year round and honestly I enjoy fishing it when the steelies leave a bit more than when they are in. It's a peaceful beautiful place to fish for smallmouth, gills, carp and whatever else you might catch, and can be really productive. Plus someone is not going to drive up from Cincinatti or wherever to catch a smallmouth and carp at rocky...But I do completely understand and respect why the attitude does change when the water gets colder at rocky. I think everyone is just trying to protect a wonderful fisherie, but it has been really nice being able to continue this post for so long...
Janus


----------



## Steelheader88

Hi all, my name is Joe and I am new to these forums. Interesting thread on Rocky River. The photos a few posts above mine are great! Wish they were mine. lol. I felt the need to post on Rocky river because it was where I started to fish, and quit, and started and restarted again ever since I was young. However, I fished Rocky all my life and never caught a steelhead (they used to be my only adversaries). This was due to my use of heavily novice equipment and 20 lb line. and general lack of knowledge. I became informed by people like yourselves, and started fly-fishing and just caught dozens of beautiful steelies. Looking back on all the years of my disappointment, not to mention my fathers and grandfathers failures to learn these fish (they always worked unlike this 20 year old college kid), I have a deep respect for Rocky river. I now pursue the other species during warmer months and agree it is very peaceful. My success has been limited with the warmer water species. I see people like to use crayfish attached to a fly rod, I will have to try that, but where do you find a dozen crayish ( or am I lazy?) At any rate just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I live In cleveland, but will soon be leaving to attend college in athens county. Leaving my precious steelhead waters behind... Also, if anyone has any tips for flying for smallies, as to wat flies n how to fish them I would appreciate.


----------



## jojopro

BigDaddy300 said:


> Very nice! How big was the cat? I like hooking into those suprise cats.


The cat was 25". I have caught a few other channel cats this summer that were as big, but I'm still looking to hook into one of those big kitties that I know are in there somewhere. I'd also love to catch a flathead in the Rock, but they have eluded me so far. Here are 2 more pics of the cat from the other day. 



















Steelheader88 said:


> I see people like to use crayfish attached to a fly rod, I will have to try that, but where do you find a dozen crayish ( or am I lazy?) At any rate just wanted to say hello and introduce myself.


Welcome Steelheader88. I assume you were referring to my posts when you mention using crayfish with a fly rod...I actually use a centerpin not a fly outfit (uses mono line, not fly line and is designed for drifting baits beneath a float). I am sure you could be successful using crayfish with your fly rod though it would be considered a cardinal sin to some fly anglers. I do drift some streamer patterns occasionally and have caught smallies with them. The river is full of crayfish! I just get in the river and start turning over rocks. I start downstream and work my way up. I turn rocks over slowly and nab the crayfish with a little dip net. I keep the crayfish in a zip loc bag that I can fit into my cargo pocket. I find that small/medium sized (1.5" - 3") crayfish to be best.

It's nice to see so much interest in the Rocky. The river and the surrounding metro park are a real gem. There are plenty of gamefish to be caught there all year round, and I have never been on another river that offered as much public access. As much as I am enjoying the warm water fishing and the lack of crowds, I still can't wait for the steelhead to return! Sure things can get a little harry during steelie season on the river, but with all the public water available I can usually find relative seclusion and still get into some fish.

John


----------



## tyrus3k

I have never fished the rocky river. I was just checking it out on the map. It seems to be a pretty long stretch of river. I'm coming from Youngstown; where would the easiest access and parking be?


----------



## BuzzBob

Hit a southern stretch of the Rock today and pulled a dozen small smalls. Was nice to be out.


----------



## jojopro

Friday 8/15 was a great day for me on the Rocky with the smallies. Most were small, but I did manage to land this nice one as well.









Saturday 8/16, my hot streak on the Rock came to an end as I only caught one little 7" smallie and a sheephead. I tried everything I had on me, crayfish, Gulp worms, soft plastic minnows, streamers, and jig and Gulp waxworm, but I only managed those 2 fish on crayfish.

Sunday 8/17, very slow start in the early evening, but around sunset the fish really turned on for me. The darker it got, the better the bite got. I reluctantly left around 9 when it became too dark to see my float anymore...I'm gonna have to look into some lighted floats . Most of the smallies were around 10"-12" and I got this one 16.5" fish and a sheephead.

















The past few nights there have been some pretty major bug hatches emerging out of the river starting around sunset, and the fish have been smacking them on the surface like crazy. Tonight there were especially a lot of flies emerging, in fact I had them all over me. I'm not sure what they are, (very tiny black flies). If it keeps up it should make for great opportunities for fly anglers using top water flies.

John


----------



## liquidsoap

Nice job! Going out of town for a few weeks, when I get back it will just in time for late season smallmouth!


----------



## spinning

NICE JOB jojopro!!!! 

I must have been in the wrong spot that night!!!


----------



## JDBFISHIN

NICE!!!!! Nice to see some one else geetin their feet wet down at the old Rock.


----------



## jojopro

Thanks guys. With the river being so low and currents so slow...look for areas that have both depth and fairly swift current. That's the type of water that has been most productive for me lately. Water that is deep enough that you can't clearly see the bottom with a current swift enough to create a little surface chop/rippling. Also keep moving or changing it up if you're not getting into 'em. The worst thing you can do is camp out all day in a spot that isn't producing casting the same lure over and over just hoping that they'll suddenly turn on for you. Insanity; doing the same thing over and over yet expecting different results...In that case I'd say often times an angler's level of success is determined by their level of sanity. 

John


----------



## rbrtalbright

One of my favorite sayings in life as well "If you want to keep getting the same results keep doin what you are doin"


----------



## jojopro

I got out on the Rock again this evening to fish a stretch of river I had never been on before. At first I was seeing nothing that looked fishable (extremely shallow structureless bottom with no holes anywhere) and I was almost ready to leave and go fish familiar water. I finally came across a nice long deep run where I was quickly rewarded for sticking with it. The smallies in this run were very eager to eat up the crayfish I was drifting to them. For a while it was almost every drift as soon as my float was over that one particular spot it would be fish on. Eventually the bite stopped there so I kept moving along stopping to fish all the holes and runs I came across along the way. I caught some more smallies in some other long deep run areas with moderate current. This was the only type of water that produced fish for me today. About half the fish were caught on crayfish and the other half on soft plastic minnows (Berkley Realistix 3"). I'm glad I got out to scout that unfamiliar stretch, I hope to make it pay off come steelie season.








Most of the bass caught tonight were 10" or less but I did get this one 14" or 15" that hit a crayfish.

John


----------



## pwrmaster7

thinking about going down to the river after work tomorrow evening. I have never fished in a river before. is a regular rod and reel ok if i use a hook and say minnow.nightcrawler etc? or do i need a special type rod and lure? i live in north olmsted and was thinking of just shooting down there and looking for a spot or 2. any advice i can get woul dbe greatly appreciated as i have never really been taught much about fishing besides off the rocks at edgewater lol. What should i look for when fishing? current or no current? deeper water with weeds or some debris or just any deep water period? Anything you can think of to help let me know and i would be forever grateful. Just pm me or throw it in here. thanks guys and happy fishin!


----------



## Yanky

as jojo mentioned earlier, look for areas with semi fast water, deeper areas after rapids, and holes. i find, like jojo, that lately areas that are a little faster are producing much more than slow deep areas, at least for smallies. a regular rod works just fine, whatever you are used to fishing with. i use a medium action shakespeare and a shimano spinning reel but people use all sorts down there (light action, fly fishin, etc) 

i love to use small plastic minnows (thanks jdb). They love those things like you would not believe. If you get some, make sure you get the ones with the flat thumper tails. They swim when you reel them in and are very lifelike. Live bait seems to work well for others, and roostertails/spinners usually work pretty well too.

good luck!


----------



## jojopro

Pwrmaster7,

You could use any rod and reel that you are comfortable with on a river and be successful. Minnows or crawlers on a hook like you mentioned would work fine and could get you bites from smallmouth bass, catfish, and sheepheads. For using live baits like that I would recommend fishing them under a float having minnows very near the bottom and crawlers bumping the bottom. When fishing a river with a float/bobber, it is best to be facing the hole you are fishing, cast a little upstream and let the float drift through the hole. Once you get to the end of your drift, reel in, and repeat the process. On most days, crayfish make for the best live bait, so you may want to turn over some rocks in the river and catch some. You could also tightline crayfish or crawlers on the bottom of deepholes for catfish and sheephead (you won't likely catch bass this way though).

If you prefer to cast lures, in-line spinners, soft plastic swim baits, and tube jigs are all effective for smallmouths in the river. Just cast them across the current over a hole and retrieve slow enough that the lure is staying near the bottom. Or in faster currents you can cast straight downstream and just suspend the lure letting the current make it swim. If using the salt tubes, go with crayfish colored tubes, and retrieve them very slowly so that they are ticking along the bottom.

With the water being so clear, lighter tackle may improve your catch rate. No need for giant hooks or 20# test lines. Smaller hooks and lighter lines will less likely spook fish out of biting. I'd highly recommend using fluorocarbon for your leader (far less visible to fish than mono).

The river right now is extremely low! You can clearly see the bottom in most areas, and these are not the places to fish. Find spots where you cant clearly see the bottom, it will appear darker and should have a bubble trail running across the surface of the water, these are the holes/runs that are likely to have fish at their bottoms. Good Luck.

John


----------



## Yanky

one thing that ive always wondered is, are they always on the bottom? often i will see them jumping, meaning that they are relatively close to the top. thats when i use plastic swimbaits with a faster retrieve or lighter jig weight so that they stay closer to the surface. is this the best method? are there other better topwater-ish type lures? so far shallow huskyjerks and poppers have been unproductive for me but then i dont use them all that often since i know that plastics have worked so well for me in the past. plus, after i lost a couple of 4 dollar lures to snags, its harder to want to use them when a 2 dollar pack of 10 plastics seem to work better. 

input?


----------



## Steel Cranium

Try a bit of everything, in different ways. Two of my biggest river smallies a few years ago came from the upper rocky using a pop-r. Missed the spot where I was planning to cast. Retrieved the pop-r as fast as I could crank to get it in for another cast. About half way in, a 20"+ blasted it. A few casts later with a very fast retrieve yielded another in the same size range. So now, I cast the pop-r with a normal pop and wait retrieve with a few rapid returns between. I bring a little bit of everything (cranks, spinners, spoons, softbaits, tubes, topwater) and switch frequently until I find what they're in the mood for.


----------



## corndawg

Sometimes while wading I'll see bait fish being chased and breaking the water. Ill cast a Berkley 3 realstix power minnow with a chartreuse jig head beyond where the bait fish were breaking top water. As soon as it hits the water Ill keep my rod tip high and dart the lure through the water with a fast retrieve occasionally pulling the lure actually out of the water to simulating the chased baitfish and have been rewarded many times with a dominate fish. Ive also used a skirted tube in this situation with good results. 

As stated before light lines and a flouro leader can make a difference in gin clear water. Add into the mix long casts and a little stealth while walking on shore and especially in the water. 

A little tip with live crays.. pinch off the two main claws and, if possible, the little claws on their feet. With nothing to defend itself with the smallies will snatch it right up and with out the claws on their feet they can't grab hold of rocks and climb under them. Also don't hook them through the middle of the meaty part of the tail, this will kill them fairly quickly. hook them off center just under and up through the shell.


----------



## ryosapien

best way to hook a craw is the hard section between the eyes use a thinner hook though or else it will snap. The craws live forever like this and the will not fly off the hook if done right. THis also allows the craw to move in the water more naturally without the weight of the hook on it's back.


----------



## pwrmaster7

so is it best to only fly fish in the river or can i just take a lure or nightcrawler/minnow and fish pretty easily and still catch something? thanks for any advice given. Other question i had was which treatment plant were you referring to when you said it was a good place to fish? i just wanna take my dad down there and have some fun! thanks every1


----------



## Janus

Went down to The Rock Sunday 8/24. Water was very low but, in a way it makes locating fish easier because they seem more concentrated. Ended up landing about 7 fish all 12" or under all taken on big topwaters. Size 4 -1. I had to use an 8wt to get them out there and the fish were on the smaller sside so there were only a couple that put a bend in the rod. Gotta go lighter next time. But the advice given about bubbles moving on the water was great advice. If you see a run with slack water on the side or against a bank those types of areas were very productive. Cast to the slack and move the topwater across the riffles smallies attack it quick and it may take a half dozen casts but they are in there waiting and debating. I snagged on a log and walked into the hole(bad idea if you want to keep fishing it) and was suprised how deep it was about 4ft. So, although it's low there is some deep water around just takes a bit more searching. All in all good day at the Rock not many people out.
Janus


----------



## jojopro

Nice job Janus. Do you only use topwaters for smallies, or do you use any wet flies or streamer patterns with success as well? I'll occasionally drift some flies with my pin, and I plan to do a lot moreso this steelie season. This summer I have caught some smallies on sculpin patterns and minnow pattern streamers. I've been tieing various speys, streamers, and nymphs for steelhead lately...any recommendations of must have sub surface flies for steelhead or smallmouth?



pwrmaster7 said:


> so is it best to only fly fish in the river or can i just take a lure or nightcrawler/minnow and fish pretty easily and still catch something? thanks for any advice given. Other question i had was which treatment plant were you referring to when you said it was a good place to fish? i just wanna take my dad down there and have some fun! thanks every1


Yes, you can fish the river any way you want to with any type of rod and reel. A lot more anglers fish the river with bait and/or lures on 'regular' rod and reels than fly rod and reels. http://www.ohiodnr.com/Portals/9/pdf/rocky.pdf Here's a map of the river area. The water treatment plant is towards the northern end of the river behind the dog park. On the map, it would be just a little south of "2" the bridge. 

John


----------



## castmaster00

does the rocky come anywhere near akron? and if so are there any good smallie waters there?


----------



## fishon

castmaster.... The rocky branches off and ends up in medina co....

*but..... *you have and incredible small mouth, pike, Lg mouth fisherey right north of you buddy.... its called the *cuyahoga river*!!!!!!!!

but it s a secret... so dont tell any one...LOL

Frank


----------



## Janus

Jojo. 
What has worked for me are muddlers in 4-6 and Clousers brown over orange and black or olive wolly buggers also have tied some hellgramites . Drifting has never produce for me as much as getting them down and dragging them over rocks. Lose alot of flies that way though. I wish I could swing them that maybe I have my drifts wrong, which is ultimately why steelies have given me so much trouble over the years. But nothing beats the topwater with smallmouth it's insanity at it's best!! ha! But I know folks who swear by the brown over orange clousers for smallies. Steelies apparently love red over white clousers but they just apparently don't love mine. But I have heard that those colors work well.
Janus


----------



## jojopro

This past weekend on the Rocky I made it my goal to catch as many species as I could. I managed 8; smallies, rock bass, blue gills, pumpkinseed sunfish, bullhead cats, a channel cat, a common carp, and a striped shiner???.









I caught smaliies this weekend in various types of water ranging from open shallow flats, to deep slow water with lots of submerged cover, to faster water runs. Most of them were 12" or less and were primarily caught on crayfish. I also caught several on soft plastic minnows and some smaller ones on corn.









I probably caught more rockbass than anything else this weekend. I found a really beautiful stretch of river that had some very deep water with virtually no current and lots of downed trees and logs in the water. It was more like a little section of a lake/pond than a river. This area seemed to be stacked with fish, especially panfish like rockbass, blue gills, and pumpkinseeds. I caught rockbass on tiny marabou jigs with a Gulp waxie and on small crayfish or just crayfish tails. 









Pumpkinseed Sunfish








Blue gills and pumpkinseeds, (mostly around 5"), were caught on jig and Gulp waxie, crayfish tails, small stonefly nymphs, and corn. 









Allthough I spent a fair amount of time targeting carp, I only managed to catch this one. The problem was getting my bait through the gauntlet of more aggressive panfish and little smallies to the carp. I would really love to catch a mirror carp out of the Rocky, but have never done so. Have any of you ever caught or seen mirror carp in there?









I'm not exactly sure what it is, (striped shiner maybe), but I caught this little bait fish on a Gulp waxie. It was about 5" long, had a chunky body, tiny very brite reflective scales like those of an emerald shiner, and was really stinky.









I caught bullhead catfish on chicken livers and crayfish in slack water areas. I also caught one 24" chanel cat, but it was too dark to get a decent picture of it. The catfish bite has really tapered off for me over the past few weeks. I have been wanting to catch a flathead out of the Rocky, (I'm assuming there has to be some in there), but have never done so. Anyone ever get one out of there? I know that they are generally night feeders and prey on small live fish...I guess I should have kept that shiny little stinky baitfish for bait, maybe I would have finally caught a flathead. 

I was quite surprised to not catch a sheephead this weekend. I usually catch at least one on crayfish every time out. Oh well, great weekend on the river regardless.

John


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

Nice thread, guys. It's wonderful to see so much interest in this outstanding public resource. Seeing a post like this illustrating how many folks enjoy the resoruce makes the work to protect and improve the watershed we continually do at Cleveland Metroparks and the Rocky River Watershed Council that much more rewarding. So...thanks for the positive posts!

Also, with the steelhead season just around the corner, the Rocky River Fishing Report on the Cleveland Metroparks website will soon be updated weekly again (starting late next week). As regularly readers are already aware, we don't limit the rept to only the river but focus on fishing opportunities around the Park District...but with an unprecedented 26 miles of public access along this river in our Park District alone it's our highlight fishery. Here's the link:
http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

Good fishing,
Mike


----------



## clevelandangler

wow im glad the thread lives on since i first posted i been back to the river numerous of times and found my bucket alot heavier than when i first arrived.. thanks guys keep posting those reports


----------



## Mud Puppy

If you target carp with the float rod try throwing the corn on the bottom and let it sit. My brother likes using the float rod for carp and I use a spinning rod but we both prefer a stationary bait. Use just enough weight to keep it from moving on the bottom if you are fishing a small current. Don't let them see you though.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Yes I'm glad this post lives as well met a few good guys through this post. I think I'll be going down Saturday or Sunday it's been 2 weeks since I've got a line wet, I miss it.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Hope that there's some water left. Was down there last week when the flow was 14cfs. Not enjoyable - need rain bad. Didn't fish the river, tried a few local lakes (ponds) instead.


----------



## jojopro

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Nice thread, guys. It's wonderful to see so much interest in this outstanding public resource. Seeing a post like this illustrating how many folks enjoy the resoruce makes the work to protect and improve the watershed we continually do at Cleveland Metroparks and the Rocky River Watershed Council that much more rewarding. So...thanks for the positive posts!
> 
> Also, with the steelhead season just around the corner, the Rocky River Fishing Report on the Cleveland Metroparks website will soon be updated weekly again (starting late next week). As regularly readers are already aware, we don't limit the rept to only the river but focus on fishing opportunities around the Park District...but with an unprecedented 26 miles of public access along this river in our Park District alone it's our highlight fishery. Here's the link:
> http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/
> 
> Good fishing,
> Mike


I consider myself quite lucky to be able to regularly fish on such a well managed river with so much public access. Even at the peak of steelhead season, with the miles and miles of public access available, I am still able to get into plenty of fish in total or relative seclusion. The whole park is beautiful! I always see lots of deer, herons, various other birds and critters, and lots of foxes and raccoons at night. 

Mike, obviously the work that you and the other employees of the Cleveland Metroparks do is greatly appreciated by all of us on this thread and also countless others who visit the park. Thank you so much for all that you do to preserve and improve the Rocky River watershed, and keep up the great work.

What are some of the major problems/concerns of the Rocky River watershed? What can we as anglers and park-goers of the general public do to combat such problems/concerns?

John


----------



## liquidsoap

jojopro the one fish you posted was a creek chub.
You find a lot of them further up stream, not so much near the mouth of the river.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Steel,

Thanks for the info, even though low water and flow I'm going to give it a shot or head down to Edgewater west of the beach and see if I can't scare something up.

Also as JoJo stated I do commend the job that is being done down at the Rock. I enjoy the park evey time I am there.


----------



## fishon

JDB.. i hear you were singin you favorite song to the rain gods this AM..

"_it's raining men_" ... dude that song is not gonna work... buddy..LOL

now onto a serious note...

Mike (Cleveland Metroparks),

Thank you and your crew of hard workers and council members!!! you have made this water shed a true first class place for the locals, the kids and the outta towners.... I love the Rocky river area and enjoy it thoughly as i'm sure many do... Thank you!

and thank you for the link as well.. I 'll be checkin out regularly ..

Frank


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Hey Don I think i'm going down there one day this weekend all depends on the weather and how much rain we get.
I might go for a few hours today after work.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Joey sounds good, this weekend that is. I just moved last weekend and have way to much crap to do so I can't make it today. I have your cell, as long as it has not changed I'll call you later today and we can figure on a time and place.

That fishon guy is something, HOLLA!!!


----------



## fishon

JDBFISHIN said:


> That fishon guy is something, HOLLA!!!


It's better than being nothing! eh.... see ya in a few buddy!

Joey saw that ya called ... i'll give ya a ring later....

*O- H...*


Frank


----------



## jojopro

liquidsoap said:


> jojopro the one fish you posted was a creek chub.
> You find a lot of them further up stream, not so much near the mouth of the river.











I was told that this fish was either a stiped shiner or common shiner. I'm certain that it was not a creek chub since it had no little barbels on the side of its mouth. This fish has very bright shiny scales on its side and is sort of purplish on top. These little guys actually seem to be quite common throughout the entire river. I've been catching a bunch lately on small black stonefly nymphs in the evenings when the bugs are emerging and these little fish are picking them off the surface left and right.









I always thought this fish here was a creek chub. I've never caught one out of the Rocky, but I would think that there has to be plenty of them present, especially the farther you go upstream.

John


----------



## midoh39

I'm heading up there this weekend for the Browns game and I have all Monday to fish, anything biting now. If so are tubes wee craws inline spinners good for the smallies or should I try a different river.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

I fish the river in the spring when it's stocked with rainbows. I caught about 10 -15 creek chubs one day and they look very similar to your catch JOJO.

Saturday in the Park, that's were I will be Saturday morning as long as we don't get a down pour, Fishon and Eyedup 6:30 - 7:00 at Cedar Point road sounds like a good place to meat, let me know gentleman.

I - O !!!!


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Looks like there isn't going to be any fishing with all this rain. I hope that this rain will bring some steelies in. If not thats ok cause I won't have my new fly rod until next month.


----------



## riverKing

the lower picture is a creek chub, and the upper pic is as you said either a striped or a common shiner, the pic wont help me with the ID but they are practically the same fish. and thier ranges overlap in the rocky. if you get a picture from over top of one of the shiners so I could see its back I could ID it but I'll go with striped here


----------



## JDBFISHIN

No Joseph no river fishing this weekend, BOOOOOOOOOOOO!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium

JDBFISHIN said:


> No Joseph no river fishing this weekend, BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Not BOOOOO, this is a good thing. The "toilet" needed a good flushing. Level over 1000cfs and rising fast. We'll probably see levels that the rocky hasn't seen since the spring. After this weekend, we can probably consider it a double-flush, providing a few fish throughout the system once the levels recede.


----------



## ParmaBass

fishon said:


> *O- H...*
> 
> 
> Frank


I got your back!

I-O


----------



## corndawg

Let it rain. I cant wait to get into the steel. Wont be able fish or do yard wok tomorrow so Ill be parked in front of the tube watching OS stomp USCs mudhole. Down side is I received my order of Gitzit tubes in the mail and Im itching to hit the urban jewel. Some of the best smallie fishing will be this and next month. So is it steel or smallies? Im so confused  .


----------



## fishon

corndawg said:


> Let it rain. I cant wait to get into the steel. Wont be able fish or do yard wok tomorrow so Ill be parked in front of the tube watching OS stomp USCs mudhole. Down side is I received my order of Gitzit tubes in the mail and Im itching to hit the urban jewel. Some of the best smallie fishing will be this and next month. So is it steel or smallies? Im so confused  .



Decessions Decessions...

...so you do both........ Using a in -line spinner bait and/or crankbaits(Orange and Gold Rapala) for ex. will produce on both species of fish...


Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

On the lighter side of things.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Fishon, the Polish Bull is a year older and maybe a year wiser.

Steel I know it's good thing buddy just rather be fishing than doing most anything else.


----------



## fishon

Let it Rain let it Rain... but Stop from Wnesday thru Sat for Hawgfest...LOL

This should flush out them River Nicely.. any thought from you ole river rats???

Don thank you Buddy.. I'm now 33 .. and when i was younger i knew it all.....and nowadays i know nothing.....LOL 

Frank


----------



## scodoubletizzle

How far up river (away from the lake) do the smallies make it?


----------



## liquidsoap

scodoubletizzle said:


> How far up river (away from the lake) do the smallies make it?


Far, I stop passed about olmstead falls/north olmstead on the west branch, and up to lake baldwin on the east branch. There is more to be found, but I have not explored much of those waters yet.


----------



## Steel Cranium

scodoubletizzle said:


> How far up river (away from the lake) do the smallies make it?


Spring-run smallies from the lake are normally found from Morley ford to the lake from April thru June. Roughly from the lake to where Lorain road crosses the river. Some go further upstream as far as the nature center (little cedar point road). Most above that are residents that do not use the river only to spawn - they live there year round. The entire stretch of the rocky, including west and east branches, have resident smallies to Hinkley (east branch) and Medina (west branch) and beyond.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

ok, thanks alot. Went out this morning from 7:00 till about 12:00 and fished various spots from mastick rd north to emerald marina. Caught 3 smallies all about 6". Caught two on plastic crayfish and one one small white rooster tail. Hopefully will be out all week if this weather keeps up.


----------



## SteelyDeacon

Yes, I have noticed that the bigger smallies tend to stay north of cedar point road. You would think there would be bigger ones just below the lagoon dam, but I rarely find one over 1.5 pounds there. I like fishing under I-480. It's shady, usually deserted, and there are some nice holes there.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Went out again today. Fished just south of the marina by the first bridge and near mastick. STRUCK OUT!!! :S Hopefully better luck this weekend.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Anyone been having any luck catching smallies lately?


----------



## jojopro

Since the last big rain I fished a few times, and the smallie bite has really slowed down, for me at least. Each of my last few times out I only caught a few little smallies, (none over 10"). Most were caught on crayfish, but also got one on a white marabou jig tipped with a Gulp waxie, and others on a soft plastic minnow. I was last out last night, and fished the lowermost stretches of the Rock hoping to maybe hook into an early steelie, but had no luck, only a few smallies. The river is right back to being low and clear again. Bring on the rain!!! I've been having a blast with all the summer fish but I really want to hook into some chrome again! 

John


----------



## Steelheader88

I have a great story for you Rocky River diehards. I leave for Hocking college tomorrow at 7AM. I actually feel emotional pain to be leaving Rocky behind just when everything is starting. I have been teaching 2 friends how to flyfish over the course of the last two weeks at Rocky, in preparation for steelhead season. These last 5 days the fishing has been less than good and I too was hoping for one beautiful steelie before I left. I regret not having a camera but a bunch of fisherman on the pier in Rocky river will attest. Today lacking my usual 6 Am morning routine, which would be heading to the river, I instead packed. I glanced at my fly rod, wondering when I will be back to fish out great rivers. around 1o'clock today, my brother calls me. He was babysitting a younger family member and was taking him fishing at the Rocky river pier, where one must pay a dollar to fish. Well I went reluctantly, fly rod not in hand. As only a Rocky River fisherman could do, I rigged a slip-bobber for deep water, with a bleeding baitfish jig-3/8 oz, chartreuse, with a big fat WORM. In return I was blessed with a freight train blast. I knew this could only be one type of fish, a steelhead. a 10 minute fight ensued, stressing my 8 lb flourocarbon, while my Mitchell 308 did the nasty work. Some guy using a milkcrate-hoist contraption brought my queen to me.

She was a 7 lb, 25 inch hen, chrome with there usual spots and a trace of pink, and very fat. I cannot describe how happy this fish has made me. Although I have caught others like her, this was just a godsend. I showed my amazed 8 year old brother how to properly hold and treat the fish, and I can see in his eyes that he will one day walk in our footsteps as fishermen.

I now realize the full impact that these fish and this sport have on me, the people of the sport, but most of all the river and fish, that supply their never-ending beauty, challenge and grace.

Today was not luck, I believe there is more. I think mostly it is the passion to go fish, learn, learn some more, and never give up and try new things. I read in the Plain dealer Sunday that about 3 Steelhead had been caught, this would be the fourth. This one means more to me than my first ever. The Plain Dealer will not hear my story or even care, but I share this with all of you. Well...I have to pack and get things ready still...( BOOOOOO).

I wish all of you the very best luck this Fall, I know the weather is great but I hope you all got cold cold rains and temperatures next week. Ha


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

jojopro said:


> I consider myself quite lucky to be able to regularly fish on such a well managed river with so much public access. Even at the peak of steelhead season, with the miles and miles of public access available, I am still able to get into plenty of fish in total or relative seclusion. The whole park is beautiful! I always see lots of deer, herons, various other birds and critters, and lots of foxes and raccoons at night.
> 
> Mike, obviously the work that you and the other employees of the Cleveland Metroparks do is greatly appreciated by all of us on this thread and also countless others who visit the park. Thank you so much for all that you do to preserve and improve the Rocky River watershed, and keep up the great work.
> 
> What are some of the major problems/concerns of the Rocky River watershed? What can we as anglers and park-goers of the general public do to combat such problems/concerns?
> 
> John


John,

The biggest issues facing just about any stream in Ohio, and the Rocky is no exception, are associated with stormwater runoff from human development. In the Rocky, sediment in stormwater from development being conducted in a poor manner is one issue. My agency, and others like us, are constantly addressing such issues as best we can...but it can be tough when those issue are outside the jurisidiction boundaries in which you work. We document any such situation to the best of our ability and pass the info along to the appropriate authorities.

Other stormwater related issues are pollutants such as oil from parking lots, excess fertilizers from residential lawns, bacteria and excess nutrients from leaking sanitary lines/septic systems. High volume, flashy flows from lots of pavement can also aggravate erosion and scour substrate.

What can you, or another other concerned citizen, do to help? That's a great question...and the answer is "plenty"!

Report anything that seems out of the ordinary that you see when on the river. Myself, and some of my colleaques, get our best tips regarding compromises to water quality from anglers.

Join a local watershed group. These groups, such as the Rocky River Watershed Council, already have experts onboard and OEPA endorsed Watershed Action Plans, but need as much public support as possible to help carry these things out.

Support local ordinances, and other legislation, that range from topics such as wise community development and stormwater regulations, to addressing invasive species in Lake Erie. 

Join a river clean-up, or simply pick up trash you see along the river when you're out and about (but I guess someone like you already does that).

These are just a few things that come immediately to mind that any concerned person can do, it just takes the ability to get involved. If you need any more info on any of these items specifically, feel free to email me anytime: [email protected]

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Steelheader88

Fished off Rocky River pier today, slip boober at about 9 feet, 3/8 oz bleeding bat jig, chartreuse and a worm. caught a 7lb 25 inch steelhead hen. Sad to be leaving for college tomorrow, this fish soothed my soul.


----------



## buckeye6

i was planning on heading out east this morning,but after working very late last night,i couldn't wake up.decided the hitthe rock.instead of getting there at six;i overslept.bad sign..i get down there and its pretty crowded.so i fish a tad and decided to head south and look for some smallies. when i arrive,and got to the river,i realized i lost a box of nymphs.i go back to the car hoping i left them in the car.not there. they must of fell out by the marina parking lot.should i drive back.its about 25 min away. im thinking of going home.todays trip was screwed up from the beginning.i will give it 30 minutes.im aggravated..just tied all those flys. 1st cast...19 inch smallie,1 carp,about 6 suckers10 more smallies 6-10 inch. i decide 10 more minutes.i go back to the spot of the 19 inch smallie.at 9 minutes i get a hit i got the smallie,but this 1 felt bigger. it starts running,then the explosion.at 1101am my first steely was landed,by 1130 im on #3 i call it aday.they were4,5,and 7.5lbs. what a way to end after the way the day started. so i will tying nymphs tomorrow when the browns play.


----------



## Steelheader88

O well i guess I wasn't the only one catchin steel-good job to the guy beloe sounds like he had a good day-LOL


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Was down there yesterday after work for a couple hours and I saw 5 nice steel heads. Won't be long now gentleman won't be long. Good luck.


----------



## fishon

Don- How's about thursday sound???

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN

BULL. I have a sign uo in Royaton at 4:30 may have more because it's the month end, if not as Rocky would say " ABSOLUTLY"


----------



## Yanky

id be down for another meet up guys. if we can set somethin up, let me know


----------



## Zom B.

Sorry to jump in here, but I thought it might be more prudent to post in here rather than start a new thread. Anyhow, I have a couple of days off, and I was thinking of hitting Rocky Thursday sometime, or perhaps Friday morning. However, I really have little idea what I am doing when it comes to rivers, as I just never get a chance to fish them. I guess I would prefer to target smallmouth, or perhaps even try for a steelhead (having never caught one). Given the current conditions, are there any suggestions on patterns or particular lure/rigs I should take with me? Also, what types of areas should I target. Finally, would the water be warm enough to wet-wade?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## AnthHol

The water is pretty chilly but still warm enough to wet wade probably low to mid 60's. For smallies i would try jig/twister tails in white. White or pearl tube jigs, small inline spinner. Steelies are in but the fish are few and far between and the warm water and weather is keeping them pretty tight lipped combined with the low clear conditions. You may get lucky and find one or two tho. Look for deep holes and tailouts. Lost week smallies seemed to be holding in the deepest possible water usually upriver from riffles and runs but thats just what i found.


----------



## ryosapien

for smallmouth use dark olive3 in gitzit tubes bounced slow in deep pools with rocky bottoms. Take a few yellow and black mepps black fury inline spinners. small firetiger and crawfish colored cranks that is all you need for smallies.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Zom B. also try Blue Fox spinners that have the sonic vibe and 2" swim baits with a small jig head and work slowly with the current for smallies. Steelies are a hole different monster, run a search for them in the upper right hand corner of the page were it says "search" and you will get all the info you need, baits, rigs and gear.

Yank and the Polish Bull I have an appointment at 4:30 in N. Royalton and can't make it untill 6:00, that is unless I get another one scheduled.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Was down from 6:30 to 9:30 am. just south of the doc's not one caught. Seen 4 or 5 jump but no takers. Hopefully this cool weather and rain will help this week.


----------



## Steelheader88

Fished early saturday in the northern section and caught 3. One was very large and ran for some trees, got away. Other 2 were 7-8 lbs. Guess what, they took dries only. Weirdest day ever. Went back Sunday, lotsa footprints on beach- fish were completely shut down-plain n simple.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Was out today in between the rain. Fished various spots between the docks and the bridge. No luck. It was pretty muddy, but its nice to see the river is finally coming up.


----------



## JoesEyedUp

Has anybody checked out the river the past couple days?
Is it high and muddy or just muddy?


----------



## JDBFISHIN

Joey I just checked the Metroparks report and it's all good in the hood. I plan on Saturday afternoon around 3:00 and Sunday morning.


----------



## 1MoreKast

I'll be up there tomorrow morning, can't wait to see some silver


----------



## ryosapien

fished the river this morning it was just a little off color actually really good. I spotted like 4 nice looking fish. I only witnessed one person catch a steelhead in the 4 hours i was there and it wasn't me. It was crowded for a friday afternoon. I am used to fishing where there is noone in sight and it was like every hole had at least one fisherman on it. I am really not all about that kind of fishing i need to be able to move. with the river


----------



## Janus

ryosapien said:


> It was crowded for a friday afternoon. I am used to fishing where there is noone in sight and it was like every hole had at least one fisherman on it. I am really not all about that kind of fishing i need to be able to move. with the river


It's a different place now. Crowded all the time. Can get to you after awhile. But, if you hike you can find a good stretch to yourself...if you go at 2:30am. Kidding just a bit more work.
Janus


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Im afraid to go down tomorrow. With the nice weather and great river conditions its gonna be packed!!! I cant make it out tomorrow morning but Ill be there from about 4:00 till dark. Anyone else gonna be there that time of day?


----------



## ryosapien

I know it is a fat chance but i seem to have set my spinning rod on shore on the rocky stretch near emerald necklace marina and it dissapeared. I don't know if i walked away or if it was picked up. It is a green fenwick GT with aabu cardinal reel. It is 6' If anyone happened by it and could PM me that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Was out this evening but nothing going on. Not for anyone from the discussions I had with several other fishermen. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## ouflyboy9

no luck here either fished for about 5.5 hrs...I fished for a few hours at the marina. had small one break the water in front of me but that was it. worked my way up the river to the bridge for the next few hrs and nothing. i think need more cold rain


----------



## fishon

Joey and I hit the Rock on Sat Morning.. only had one little smallie to show for the effort... seen a regular guy down there go 1 for 2.. and wow was that river packed... so we tucked away on one our favorite bends...I need to learn some new techniques with the fly rod... to many lost flies... but is was a gourgous morning to be out....

I decided to head back out on late Sunday morning.. back to the same bend... but this time i brought along the 10.5 ft noodle rod... threw out alot of hardware but the water cleared up fast..... so i switched to the ole float n shot with a sucker spawn and white plastic trout worm.. went 1 for 2 .. on a nice 23 incher.. i was happy....

I finaly got a chance to head to Rocky River Tackle Shop(440-333-5114) on Lorain Road after... meet the owner Jason Dillinger.. real nice guy and picked up some quality jigs and flies... he makes his own steel head jigs.. and they're are top notch quality... awseome hooks and colors.

unlike a famous 1/64 ounce jig that bends out.. these hooks/jigs are nice.. sharp and strong.... perferct for steelies... IMO

Here is his website *www.pulsejigs.com*

He has some bait and a few other nice things in his store and super clean..

Hope to head out tomarrow AM....

Frank


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Is there a difference between egg sacs you would get from a sporting goods store, like Dicks, and real eggs? Or are the sacs the come in a prepackaged jar real?


----------



## Brian.Smith

I have always had better luck with the fresh eggs than with the store bought.Some people say they work the same but in my opinion fresh is better.


----------



## K gonefishin

Go to Erie Outfitters and buy bulk eggs and tie them youself. 

Don't buy those eggs in a jar, waste of time and money using those.


----------



## jojopro

scodoubletizzle said:


> Is there a difference between egg sacs you would get from a sporting goods store, like Dicks, and real eggs? Or are the sacs the come in a prepackaged jar real?


Big difference! Those eggs in the jars were once real salmon eggs, but after being dyed, overcured, and then soaked in various oils I wouldn't really call them real eggs anymore. I personally had never gotten so much as a nibble using those jarred eggs or sacks, but then again back when I was using those I really didn't have a clue as to what I was doing. Sure you could still get a fish to bite on those jarred eggs if presented right, just as you can get them to bite an egg made from yarn, or a bead, or glue, but natural or properly cured eggs will outfish any of those. As a rule of thumb, I'd say don't purchase any eggs that do not require refridgeration.

Only salmon eggs can legally be sold as bait here in Ohio, so if you want to use steelhead eggs you'll have to tie up your own sacks. I like to use steelhead eggs cured in 'Eg-Cure' that I get from Erie Outfitters. From one hen I can tie up over 200 small sacks, and those cured eggs will last for several months when kept refridgerated in an air tight container. If you don't want to have to process the eggs yourself you can buy good salmon eggs from any quality steelhead outfitter such as Erie Outfitters. Erie Outfitters sells salmon eggs both fresh and cured as singles or tied in sacks. As far as the big box stores like Dicks or Gander Mountain, check to see if they have a bait refridgerator. Gander Mountain sells Sure Strike cured salmon eggs (in the fridge), and I have used those before with success.

John


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Thanks alot. Ill have to get some fresh eggs and try them out.


----------



## scodoubletizzle

Went out today around 1:30. Hooked into two within the first 20 min. The first got off the hook and the second snapped the line. I was using orange salmon sacs. Another guy landed one using the same.


----------



## Clevelandangler2

Started this thread 8 years ago. Lol


----------



## garshark

Lol anyone been out smallmouth fishing lately?


----------



## Osmerus

The Smallmouth fishin seems to have slowed down a little bit. I did manage to find this guy Tuesday just before sunset on the Rocky along with about two dozen sheephead.


----------



## kapposgd

Agreed on the smallie fishing slowing down. Once the sheephead come in every year it seems to signal it winding down. If you can find bait in the river though the smallies will stick around


----------



## Mingo13

Not on the Rocky but the pond where I usually go the bass have been jumping like crazy! I usually just fish for panfish / catfish with live bait (I'm a beginner  ) but have been trying my luck at the bass.. No luck yet though! 

Osmerus - nice fish!


----------



## kapposgd

kapposgd said:


> Agreed on the smallie fishing slowing down. Once the sheephead come in every year it seems to signal it winding down. If you can find bait in the river though the smallies will stick around


I went out last night. Had a really good 3 hours of fishing. Still lots of smallies in the river


----------



## laynhardwood

The smallies go a lot farther south than most people give them credit for. I catch them miles and miles away from the mouth on the vermilion river so I don't see why the rocky would be any different.


----------



## kapposgd

Yup. I changed my tactics and covered way more water last night than i needed to when they first came in. And by cover lots of water i mean i used my car to run from spot to spot throughout the river.


----------



## laynhardwood

I do the same thing


----------



## SelfTaught

Fished the Huron today, lots of smallmouth a lot of nice fish at that. Had to do the laynhardwood signature fish selfie for one of em today lol 

Also Seen a school of about 50 suckers. That was crazy, typical schools of monster carp and a lot gar pretty fun morning on the river.


----------



## laynhardwood

Ha ha nicely done


----------



## TheUkrainian

I went out last weekend, saw a bunch of fish jumping, but couldn't hook into any smallies. Did get 2 suckers though. Gonna go back out either this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon. With the water being low/slow, and it being fairly hot for the first time this year, what are the go to baits that people use? If I'm just wading the river with my rod, I usually have a few bags of worms, a bag or two of jerkbaits, and some craws in a sling bag and I'll switch between weightless and texas rigged. Are hard baits going to be more productive at this time of year?


----------



## SelfTaught

Your offering is good, also try Bitsy tubes if your using traditional fishing/spinning Rod. 2.75"-3" tubes in green pumpkin. I use 1/8 oz jigs in them. I mainly throw tubes and small cranks. There are many different ways to catch them. But those two options produce enough fish for me I never use anything else lol. 

Look for larger rocks/structure, ledges with overhangs where fish can be under. Smallies hold to them & often live/hide under them and ambush prey as it comes by. Just my experiences. I'm sure others can chime in too.


----------



## TheUkrainian

I've gotten pretty good at finding em, some of them I can actually see, but they just weren't biting. Maybe it was the spawn period or something. I forgot to mention tubes, though I've held off the last few trips as I've lost a couple of em on rocks, and I haven't found any of the weedless tubes at the sports stores by me.


----------



## SelfTaught

10 pack of jigs from Walmart with gamakatsu hooks $1.99. 10 pack of strike king Bitsy 2.75" green pumpkin tubes $2.50. So cheap I never worry about losing them. It's the river.... Rivers always are eating tackle, just part of the game.


----------



## topwater

fished the RR yesterday evening for a couple hours. Got one under a ford on a big joshy


----------



## TheUkrainian

Nice. I went yesterday too, by the I 90 bridge. Got 2 small ones before dark, but my GoPro was dead so I didn't get any clips/pics of it. Both caught on a zoom fluke on a weighted hook. So many carp and suckers swimming around me, but not too many bass spotted. I'll probably go back this afternoon, hopefully some clouds roll in. Not a huge fan of this heat.haha.


----------



## Zakery Taylor

me and a buddy were there use spinners and tube and caught some nice smallies.


----------



## dcfisherman

Went today and caught a few nice smallmouth on poppers and streamers. Also, I saw a steelhead swimming in shallow water...and this was near Cedar Point rd


----------



## TheUkrainian

There's always a few lazy steelhead. This warm weather must not be fun for them. Gonna head down in an hour or so, and maybe again Monday morning. Still itching to catch a lake run smallie before they vacate.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Went out this evening just before the storm rolled in. Got a smallie to hammer a little jig head with a 1.5" craw on it. Tried about 10 different baits/lures before I got a bite. Didn't have a tape measure to get the size (I usually have my rods marked, but I was using a new one), but the weight was 2lb 10oz. Quick boot pic (those are size 13 Korkers for reference), and she was back in the water. 

Landed a bigger one this morning, but as I pulled it out of the water and tried to grab it (about a 1-2ft drop from concrete to water) she thrashed around and broke the snap swivel, 2 flops and back into the water. =\ She was at least 3lb. Fail.


----------



## TheUkrainian

Anyone hit the Rock the last day or two? Thinking about going this afternoon. Looks like it's still low n' slow, wasn't sure if that's slowed down the bite at all or not.


----------



## Clevelandangler2

Caught 7 yellow perch in 2 hours Thursday


----------

